

Ask HN: PG's Net Worth? - Zakuzaa

Just curious :-)<p>P.S. I won't copy his business model. Promise.
======
barmstrong
Not sure, but he sold ViaWeb for $20 mil. There were 3 of founders, no outside
VC I don't think. So a third? After taxes maybe 5 mil. Reinvested over the
years, maybe a little more (y-combinator has had some exits, but not many).
This is purely a guess though. I have no idea.

~~~
edj
Viaweb sold for more like $45 million. See
<http://docs.yahoo.com/docs/pr/release184.html>

~~~
barmstrong
Ahh thanks for the correction, didn't know.

------
nostrademons
Isn't that his business and not yours?

~~~
bond
What's wrong with wanting to know something about someone?

~~~
philk
Nothing, although I admit that if I was pg I might be slightly creeped out.

~~~
jwdunne
Forbes does it and nobody complains about that.

~~~
philk
I don't know, personally I think those Forbes lists are a menace. What if you
get rich but don't want the bullshit that comes from everyone knowing you're
loaded?

~~~
jwdunne
I think the bullshit you're talking about is a large sacrifice/trade-off when
you get rich and happens to everybody so I guess the best strategy is to learn
to deal with it, which can be anything from spending insanely until you're
back to square one or embracing the fact you're known as rich.

I think the only issue I can imagine having is the enormous pressure by the
media to be a philanthropist. It seems to me that no matter how much you do or
give, nobody seems happy. However, it's only raw speculation since my net
worth is probably that of a single bag of peanuts.

